# Scroll saws



## Chroma zen (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there a huge difference in quality with scroll saws, I know if you buy bottom of the barrel you get what you pay for but what if you aren't a professional woodworker that's going to be using it day in and day out, can you get something decent and useful for under 300?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Chroma zen said:


> Is there a huge difference in quality with scroll saws, I know if you buy bottom of the barrel you get what you pay for but what if you aren't a professional woodworker that's going to be using it day in and day out, can you get something decent and useful for under 300?


Def Dewalt,Rockwell biggest thing to look at is the throat. Get one that's deep behind the blade. As far as quality not really YOU are the most important part of this tool. You are the one steering

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Def Dewalt,Rockwell biggest thing to look at is the throat. Get one that's deep behind the blade. As far as quality not really YOU are the most important part of this tool. You are the one steering
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


 
I have to disagree with this. There is a huge difference in quality of machines that will directly effect your work and the ability to do certain things. I will agree that for the money, the DeWalt is a good saw. The quality of the saw will translate into many things. Most importantly, a cheaper saw will have higher vibrations and will cause you considerable difficulty in cutting anything intricate. Some of the cheaper saws will actually move across the bench as they vibrate. There are ways to dampen this vibration, but they are not 100% effective. Other options on cheaper saws include inferior blade change mechanisms that will make your experience a nightmare. Purchase the highest quality saw that you can comfortably afford. I say this from experience when I say, a cheap saw, will yield cheap results. This is a case of you get what you pay for. 
I wrote a little article a while back on scroll saw options and what to look for when buying one. You can find it in this thread. I hope it helps.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I have to disagree with this. There is a huge difference in quality of machines that will directly effect your work and the ability to do certain things. I will agree that for the money, the DeWalt is a good saw. The quality of the saw will translate into many things. Most importantly, a cheaper saw will have higher vibrations and will cause you considerable difficulty in cutting anything intricate. Some of the cheaper saws will actually move across the bench as they vibrate. There are ways to dampen this vibration, but they are not 100% effective. Other options on cheaper saws include inferior blade change mechanisms that will make your experience a nightmare. Purchase the highest quality saw that you can comfortably afford. I say this from experience when I say, a cheap saw, will yield cheap results. This is a case of you get what you pay for.
> I wrote a little article a while back on scroll saw options and what to look for when buying one. You can find it in this thread. I hope it helps.


I almost Replied " Kenbo your up" Thumbsup

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Kenbo is right... don't buy cheap because that will cost you in the long run. Cheap will result in poor work, wasted lumber, dissatisfied worker and finally another more expensive saw when you can afford it. I also have a Dewalt 20 inch. I bought it in 2002 and have used it alot. It's a good saw (although I've heard the newer ones are not as good as the older models - Dewalt went cheap and now they will pay). Do your homework before buying.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I also agree with Kenbo and Berni...I bought my DeWalt back in 1999, $400 and have loged a lot of hours on it without any issues. Back then they were made in Canada by the same company that made the Excaliber which cost over a $1000. Now they are made in China I guess, if you can get to a Woodcraft store they will let you try it out. The Delta saw is the same design, they also have that one at Woodcraft but it has a lower price. Good luck and let us know what you end up buying.

Paul


----------



## Chroma zen (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought the 20 inch dewalt from woodcraft today while it was on sale, it's a lot bigger than I'd expected but if it works like you guys say it's well worth it..


----------



## BadBob (Feb 2, 2011)

Chroma zen said:


> Bought the 20 inch dewalt from woodcraft today while it was on sale, it's a lot bigger than I'd expected but if it works like you guys say it's well worth it..



Greetings Chroma zen, I just read your post and was wondering how the DeWalt 20" is working out for you. I'm thinking about getting one but after reading some of the other posts about how the newer ones aren't that great I'm a little leery. Thanks


----------



## Chroma zen (Feb 13, 2012)

having no knoledge of any other scroll saws i say its pretty nice , theres a bit of vibration at the highest speed but ima bolt it down and get a footswitch for it and hope it stops being a problem but at every other speed its smooth


----------



## Joe Pack (Jun 20, 2012)

Buy it right the first time. Cheap is cheap and you will regret it every time you turn it on.

The Dewalt is a good saw for a reasonable price for most users. If you make your living with it, maybe the saws for another $1000 are the way to go, but I doubt most of us would benefit for that much more money.


----------



## rotorhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I too have the Dewalt (6 months) and have put many hours on it to date. It has functioned flawlessly so far and is pretty vibration free even at high speed. I use a fluorescent magnifying lamp from Harbor Freight when I cut and it is a life saver on the eyes.

Sent from Oak's iPad


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Another chime from another Dewalt owner... It's great, no problems here:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have an OLD Dremel scroll saw, not very fancy, but it's got a nice solid cast table, accurate adjustments, and it runs smooth as silk. I use it mostly for crafty holiday sort of stuff like Christmas ornaments and such... 

You don't need to spend a fortune on a scroll saw. I see these Dremels, Deltas, etc... on Craigslist starting at about $25.00 all the time. Steer clear of anything that vibrates a lot, and if possible, don't bother with a stamped table, I have yet to see one of those that is flat... 

In my local CL, there is a really nice looking Delta 20" for $330.00, nice machine, but way more than I would ever use for a scroll saw...


----------



## Bradabernethy (Jun 27, 2012)

I am a shop teacher and we have 10 scroll saws. We have 6 Excalibers (including a General Int one) and 4 Dewalts. The Excalibers 2- EX 24 models and 2 - EX 11 and and 1 -EX 16 model. They are all older and the EX 16 is in permanent repair looking for parts. (I also have an EX 11 at home). The newer Gen Int unit is an EX 21. Note that the EX 24 models are VERY rare. They look totally different than all the other Exclalibers with a taller stance and wider work table. I think they may have only made them for a couple years and were sold only to schools or industry. I can't find a single picture of one on the internet.
2 of the Dewalts (DW788) were made in Canada and have been work horses. They were purchased in 2006. One needed repairs in 2008. The other 2 were made in China and have been both replaced and repaired many times. One of them did NOT work out of the box. It was subsequently replaced 3 times over the next year. These units shake and rattle so bad that students don't want to use them. Many calls to Dewalt has failed to resolve the problem.
I can tell you that the Excalibers are far better than the Dewalts..even with them being 20 years old! The sad thing is that they are nearing the end of their lives and I know of nowhere to get parts for them!
We purchased the Gen International Excaliber EX 21 in '08. It worked for 2 months and died. It was the circuit board and was relaced under warranty. About 3 months later the unit started having numerous problems, vibrating badly and shaking and then it stopped cutting altogether. One of the controle arms had snapped..but it caused further damage inside the unit when it let go. The entire unit was replaced under warranty. The one we have now has been going strong for 3 years with only minor adjustments needed.
It is a shame that Excaliber got bought out and moved then off shore. The black Excalibers were the best I ever used in many years in wood shops. I even ran across some in Germany where they were called 'the best you can buy!'
The cost of a scroll saw can vary from a few hundred to over a thousand. As a person who has burned out 3 and used MANY I can tell you that as written by another person above, You get what you pay for! If you pay good money for the unit it will do what you ask. If you go cheap, it will not perform the deeds you need done and will cost you in the long run.
Brad


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the craftsman scroll saw. I got it about 2 1/2 years ago and haven't used it all too much but when I do it's been great. At the time they sold 2 models. I bought the more expensive one. I forget the price but I believe it was $230. It cuts well and it easy to use. It dosent vibrate much. It is all around a nice saw.


----------

